# Questions about 28" Backs for my '09 750



## YJOZ (Mar 20, 2010)

dbmachine said:


> 08 and 09 brutes have shorter shock springs which have less ground clearance..the thinking was to have a dual rate progressive style set of springs for a better ride and lower center of gravity..if you can find oem 05-07 750 coil springs, the HL heavy duty coils, or even pvc pipe spacers on the existing coils you could clear larger tires without a lift on 08 and 09 models



Hello Everyone,

New to the Brute Force and new to this awesome forum. Here is my newbie question. I have a 09 BF750 stock, will I be ok running 28x10x12 silverbacks front and back. I do plan on getting new wheels. I don't plan on racing or anything hardcore yet. I see that bootlegger ran 28'' on his Brute but he had 06 model and I have read 09's have shorter springs.

Thanks


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

you will be just fine with that size. a clutch spring change will be in order to regain the lost low end power and to preserve your belt.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You will be just fine with 10's all around....but you will have to change your clutch springs...I would suggest and Almond Primary and Lime Green secondary for your style of riding. The spring is a must though if you wanna keep your belt.


----------



## YJOZ (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! Bootlegger I have a feeling I'll be asking you a bunch of questions in the future


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats fine....Just hope I have an answer....if not, I will make up one...LOL. just kidding! I will just tell you I have no idea.


----------

